# Labor and Delivery- How long to wait???



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

I am So excited to be expecting my first baby goats to be born soon! (They are due on Friday) Over the last months (and let's just face it- years!) I have done a lot of reading and research about goat labor and delivery to try to make sure that I am ready. The one thing that is still bugging me--- and probably every other goat owner (especially first timers) is how long should everything take?? So today I tried to compile a list from various places of the signs of labor, and how soon to expect kids after each sign. I also compiled how long various aspects of labor should take. Anyway, I am wondering if any of you experienced goat people have anything to add, or anything you disagree with... And, of course, I know that every goat is different and you really can't predict it. gah! Meanwhile, my mommy-to-be isn't showing any signs yet!

Labor
•	Abnormal behavior: Teeth grinding, not eating/drinking, wide eyes, separating from the herd, vocalizes more or less than usual, walks more or less than usual, bites at sides, looks behind her, lies down and stands up frequently, stretching, yawning etc…
o 12-36 hours
•	Lost ligaments, raised tail head, hollowed sides
o	Labor within 24 hours
•	Full/shiny udder
o	Within 24 hours
•	Long flat vulva, reduced bulge
o	Within 24 hours
•	Pawing the ground/ Making a nest
o	½ hour to 12 hours
•	Clear or amber streaming
o	Very soon
•	Soft nickering
o	Within 4 hours
•	Arched back and tail (Contraction)
o	Don’t leave her side!
Delivery
•	From the time the doe starts pushing to the delivery of the 1st kid 
o	Less than 30 minutes
•	From the time the first bubble appears to the delivery
o	Less than 30 minutes
•	From the time the doe starts pushing to delivery of the last kid
o	Within 2 hours
•	Delivery of the Placenta 
o	Within 8 hours


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow that is a great list.

I will say that each doe is different. 

I have one doe that shows no signs and 20 minutes later there are kids.

I have another doe that makes it a week long dramatic affair. Really. Huge flair for the dramatic. There are grunts and groans and sighs. Mucus plugs and everything. And she still has the babies when I'm not home. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That's a pretty good list.
It's going to vary, but most of the time my girls are all done within about 20 minutes from first kid to last.


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

That is a great list! I agree that all does are different. Mine tend to lay down in random hidden places within 24 hours before kidding. That's when I know to "lock" them in the kidding stall. Then it's just a waiting game. Some does act dramatic and do everything in the list, others are standing, eating, chewing cud and acting totally normal one minute. walk away and come back 10 minutes later to kids. Lol! Good luck!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

All that is great,,,,but the Doe Code negates it all.


----------



## Gertiegirl (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks for taking the time to make that list! I have read just about every possible piece of information on goat kidding that the internet has to offer. It's nice to have the major ones in the same place for reference. Being a first timer, I'm way more nervous than my girl is. She's all calm and like "why you keep looking at my butt"?! Haha, Good luck to you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good list.

My rule of thumb for kids being born is within 30 minutes or less, as well as each kid and to the last, never 2 hours.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback Pam and Nancy. That is good to know. I am sure that if I am there when she kids that I will be posting everything on this forum as we go!! Of course, I am 99% sure that Gypsy will just be hanging out with babies one of these days when I go to feed her  GertieGirl, I am glad to know that I am not the only one going through this right now! My doe also seems to think I am annoying


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.

Most of the time Does give birth with no issues.
If you need guidance, we are here for you.


----------



## scobb (Apr 12, 2017)

*first time kidding*

Thank you so much for all of this information. I have been reading and praying and hoping our girl will kid, this week, while we're home for Spring Break. I'm seeing some signs, but....who knows!!! This list is very helpful.
We have "remodeled" one of our shops to have kidding pens, but I'm not real sure when/if I should put here in there. It makes me nervous to think of her kidding among the other goats in her pasture - a few of them are real bullies. But, I'm not sure she will be calm if I put her away from them, either. What y'all think?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If you happen to miss birth & she is in pasture, even the bullies seem to leave her alone.
Having said that, in this situation make sure all kids are dry as possible.
The easiest way to get them all in the barn is to pick them up & carry them, letting mama sniff them as you go.


----------

